# An Interesting Question For The Men.....



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Which do you prefer? Women with curly or straight hair? Does it make a difference? I ran across the following article a few days ago and found it interesting. Here's the link.


Curly vs. Straight: Which Do Men Prefer?


Just when I think dating can't get anymore confusing, I see it can. lol


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Country Girl said:


> Which do you prefer? Women with curly or straight hair? Does it make a difference? I ran across the following article a few days ago and found it interesting. Here's the link.
> 
> 
> Curly vs. Straight: Which Do Men Prefer?
> ...


I looked at that article and all I can say is:
:lol:
you really need to find better articles to read as that was maybe the dumbest thing I ever read !

:lol::rofl::lol:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't laugh. This same topic came up in counseling several months ago. I really don't have the time to go into all of the details. However, the counselor did say she had encountered this before. Only in these situations, the problem wasn't only the debate over curly or straight, it also had to do with color!


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry preso. Some of us do like to lighten up on this forum. I guess we shall be discussing economics, politics, religion, and our professional work lives when we aren't solving marital problem. Sorry y'all, I sometimes like to have fun with topics!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Country Girl said:


> Sorry preso. Some of do like to lighten up on this forum. I guess we shall discussing economics, politics, religion, and our professional work lives when we aren't solving marital problem. Sorry y'all, I sometimes like to have fun with topics!


oooooooooooh, if that was ajoke, then it was a good one !!!:rofl:

I think if a girls hair is stright or curley would be the very last thing a guy would care about:lol:

I'd say most guys 99.99999% are happy when a girl has hair...
:iagree:
unless your talking pre-teen fantasy girls to a group of young guys who are just entering puberty !:rofl:


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Country Girl said:


> Sorry preso. Some of do like to lighten up on this forum. I guess we shall discussing economics, politics, religion, and our professional work lives when we aren't solving marital problem. Sorry y'all, I sometimes like to have fun with topics!


I thought the article was an interesting light fun read. I don't think it really matters, it's more you than the straight or curly. Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

preso said:


> I'd say most guys 99.99999% are happy when a girl has hair...


and a few teeth...perhaps???

honestly your probably right most men arent that worried as long as it looks nice. Heck I could care less. I do prefer longer hair over very short hair but thats not really a huge factor in the equation.

Im really not that picky about much, so I might be a bad example, who knows.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I prefer straight hair...curly hair always reminds me of Shirley Temple and God how I hated those damn movies and that horrid actress...

Preacher


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Dark Angel said:


> and a few teeth...perhaps???
> 
> honestly your probably right most men arent that worried as long as it looks nice. Heck I could care less. I do prefer longer hair over very short hair but thats not really a huge factor in the equation.
> 
> Im really not that picky about much, so I might be a bad example, who knows.


noooooooooooooo
I think they would like it better if she had REMOVABLE TEETH !

:rofl:
so teeth are not and would not be required or a deal breaker if she had none

hahahahahhaahhahahahahaahhaahahha !
:lol:


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I prefer Curly wavey hair, I love it when my wife does that for when we go out.

Normally she wears itr straight due to work, when she curls it and makes it wavey...well she looks stunning.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, at least two of you men have a definite preference. Thanks for admitting to a preference JDPreacher and GAsoccerman. Since I have played with this factor on the dating websites months before this article, I already knew it did make a difference with some men. Luckily I can easily go either way! Hair length is also an important factor with many. Most of you guys really don't like a woman's hair cut in one of those very short styles. And yeah, I'm sure having teeth may be a big selling point too. lol

As dumb as it may sound, first impressions mean everything. Unless, we see something we like in a photo, will we even read the profile? Probably not. Same thing for people we meet.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Have to watch that teeth thing...never know she might have vagina dentata...lol

Preacher


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

If your basing attraction to someone and chemistry with them upon if their hair is curley or straight

all I can say is wow and I think your really going about dating the wrong way.

I read some crazy stuff on the forums for sure but this strsaight or curley hair and first impressions takes the cake... 
going to go read my book now as this is more than I can take today
and its still only morning


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I think her point was .....first impression 

She is talking about a picture on a profile, she is taking a sampling of society, What do men Prefer? Curely or straight hair.

It's a study.

It is like asking if men like, Blondes, Brunettes or Redheads.

I prefer Brunettes, but I married a redhead. I hate redheads, yet I married one.

So she is looking for the "lure" to what men like and we gave our opinions.

I once dated this GEORGOUS blonde, I mean Stunning. On the date she was a very vindictive, self absorbed woman, who spoke Ill of the people around us....I told her on the spot, "Honey your Georgous, but your personality sucks" the date was over. 

First attraction is great, but personality seals the deal.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

straight with a great sence of humour ..and can laugh at the most crazy things .. who enjoys time in and out of the bed and forgives without questions and cooks ,cleans and takes care of our children .... fantastic personality defo seals the deal


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

On first impression?

Curly.

But right after that? How nice a person they are to be around.

Are they genuinely interested and interesting.

Openness to experiences. 

Do they like to have fun? Are they aware of the world and not cynical?

BTW, no matter the hair style, does it take more than 30 minutes to achieve it?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

preso said:


> If your basing attraction to someone and chemistry with them upon if their hair is curley or straight
> 
> all I can say is wow and I think your really going about dating the wrong way.
> 
> ...


You find curly vs straight attraction dumb. You find men who love sex with their wife emotionally immature.

However, the rest of us find worrying about broken hamburgers petty and insecure. 

So to each their own I guess.

To answer the question, I think my wife's hair can look stunning both straight and wavy/curly. She is dark blonde with natural light blonde highlights, and then she also puts some more highlights in there (some blonde, some red) at times. That straight done right is stunning.

However, she also at times will get a perm and it will stay wavy (not really curly) for awhile, and that is also stunning.

So to me it all depends as well. 

I know for brunettes I think I prefer curly more often than not, for blondes I like both straight and curly.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

michzz said:


> BTW, no matter the hair style, does it take more than 30 minutes to achieve it?


Love it! :smthumbup:

Most of you have hit on the main theme--first impressions and our subconscious minds at work. Glad some of us are having fun with the topic......


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you should post a Picture of yourself with Curly hair, then a picture with straight hair and let us judge which is better.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

preso said:


> If your basing attraction to someone and chemistry with them upon if their hair is curley or straight
> 
> all I can say is wow and I think your really going about dating the wrong way.
> 
> ...



I'm normally a very quiet and peaceful person, but I have reached my limit with you sweetie. If you don't like the threads I post, then stay out of them! Personally, as far as first impressions go, I dislike negative people who know no boundaries. 

Not only have you crossed the line in my threads, what you posted in the "girly girl" thread is appalling. Oh, hair doesn't matter with first impressions, but weight does! Oh, appearances don't matter, but a person's weight certainly matters to you. So, in other people's posts we can't discuss first impressions, but you can in your posts. I feel sorry for the "old friend from 6th grade". I'm sure someone loves her despite her weight!

*Chris & Moderators*, I'm sorry for this type of posting. I finally reached my breaking point here. This is a great forum and I hate to see one person discourage others. We should be here to enjoy other people's company and offer encouragement--and even constructive criticism. Don't think this forum was set up for one person to "dog" another person to death with negativity. Sorry y'all--I'll go crawl back under my rock now!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Country Girl I think you post is fine and you have the right to feel that way.


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> I think you should post a Picture of yourself with Curly hair, then a picture with straight hair and let us judge which is better.


That might be a fun activity when I come out from under the rock!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by michzz View Post
BTW, no matter the hair style, does it take more than 30 minutes to achieve it?


Country Girl said:


> Love it! :smthumbup:
> 
> Most of you have hit on the main theme--first impressions and our subconscious minds at work. Glad some of us are having fun with the topic......


Just sayin'....


----------



## TRADER1972 (Jul 18, 2009)

Straight is better, all day, all night, almost everytime.
Very few women look good with curly hair. 
Some slight waves can be alright.


----------



## khitan (Jul 23, 2009)

Personally I have a thing for redheads, long straight red hair. My wife is a brunette, short black hair.... and she is the most beautiful woman Ive ever met.

Most men wont care about hair color, I know that I loved women, didnt matter what color hair, how tall or short, big or small... I just loved women. Now I love one woman ;-)

K


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, my husband prefers my naturally wavy hair to when I straighten it. The elements seem to prefer is wavy too, since when it's straight, they sure attack!


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont care, as long as the carpet matches the drapery's.


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

trev said:


> straight with a great sence of humour ..and can laugh at the most crazy things .. who enjoys time in and out of the bed and forgives without questions and cooks ,cleans and takes care of our children .... fantastic personality defo seals the deal




Well you aren't asking for much are you...LOL


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad you are enjoying the tread L & C. Not to worry, I'm out from under my rock. I just patiently sit and watch the world go by now while siting on top of my rock. I gave up on dating, so I'm sure I can find plenty of things to keep some of us entertained with...... Besides this forum is far more stimulating than my dates were. But, I still had a lot of fun with the curly vs. straight on the dating sites. Just for the record I had better luck with the straight hair. However, my hair is naturally curly and I'm most comfortable with it.


----------

